# Checkbox anhaken



## babuschka (12. Apr 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe Checkboxen, die gleich mit einem Häckchen versehen werden. Das abwählen der Checkboxen gelingt aber erst beim zweiten Mal. Auf Grund eines Java-Script Puffer-Arrays kommt dieser Fehler zustande. Da das Puffer-Array unnötig ist kann man darauf verzichten, *aber wie sieht dan der Code ohne Puffer aus??????*
Ausgangscode:


```
function markieren(ziel,hinweis) {
var markiert=false;
var i;
for (i in choice) {
if (choice[i]==ziel) markiert=true;
}
if (markiert==false) {
selector=true;
choice.push(ziel);
document.getElementById("cb"+ziel).checked=true;
} else {
var temp = new Array();
for (i in choice) {
if (choice[i]!=ziel) temp.push(choice[i]);
}
choice=temp;
document.getElementById("cb"+ziel).checked=false;
if (choice.length==0) selector=false;

if (Hinweis!="&& markiert ==false){
alert (hinweis);
}
}
}
```
also muss choice (Puffer-Array) aus dem Code verschwinden.


----------



## SlaterB (12. Apr 2010)

zur Information: du bist hier nicht in einem JavaScript-Forum


----------



## babuschka (12. Apr 2010)

das sollte eingentlich keine Probleme machen!


----------



## Tomate_Salat (15. Apr 2010)

chillor hat gesagt.:


> das sollte eingentlich keine Probleme machen!



Du bist im falschen Forum

Man stellt doch keinem Spanier fragen zu Italienischer Sprache nur weil sie beide Romanischer Herkunft sind. 

Natürlich macht das Probleme, es gibt zwar Syntaxähnliche überschneidungen, aber die hast du auch zu PHP, c++, c#,...

*Edit* Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass man dir hier nicht helfen will. Aber in einem JavaScript-Forum hast du da sicher mehr Erfolgschancen. (Manche Spanier können sicherlich auch Italienisch ;-) )


----------

